# arvostella / kritisoida



## Gavril

As I understand it,

_arvostella = _"evaluate negatively or positively"

_kritisoida = _"evaluate negatively"

Is this accurate? Could _arvostella _be substituted for _kritisoida _in the following cases? :

_Hän arvosteli/kritisoi kirjan lehti-palstallaan_

_Hän arvosteli/kritisoi hallitusta puheessaan_ 

_Valmentaja arvosteli/kritisoi maalin juuri antautuneen_(*)_ hyökkääjän kasvotusten_ 

Kiitos

(*) Google-hakuni perusteella, _antautua _ei ole yleisin sana tässä tapauksessa -- mitä olisi parempi vaihtoehto?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_arvostella = _"evaluate negatively or positively"

_kritisoida = _"evaluate negatively"

Is this accurate?"

As a rule, yes.

"_Hän arvosteli/kritisoi kirjan lehti-palstallaan_

_Hän arvosteli/kritisoi hallitusta puheessaan_"

_Hän arvosteli kirjan  _is correct and doesn't imply that the critique was either positive or negative. Very often both positive and negative points are mentioned.

_Hän kritisoi kirja*n* _sounds unidiomatic to my ear. _Kritisoi _has a negative ring for me and I would use the partitive case with it: _Hän kritisoi kirja*a*. Lehtipalstallaan / lehtikolumnissaan _has no hyphen.

_Hän arvosteli/kritisoi hallitusta puheessaan

_This is fine and in this sentence both verbs mean that negative things were said.

_"Valmentaja arvosteli/kritisoi maalin juuri antautuneen_(*)_ hyökkääjän kasvotusten_"

Unfortunately I don't understand what the intended meaning of the sentence is. The sentence is fine up to _antautuneen_, which is completely wrong here. It's a form of _antautua_ (to surrender) and thus doesn't make sense here. Ice hockey or soccer isn't war!

_Hyökkääjä,_ a forward or a striker, usually scores goals. _Hyökkääjän_ isn't in the right grammatical case, either. It should be _hyökkääjää. _For example: _Valmentaja arvosteli maalin *tehnyttä* hyökkääjä*ä*. _That is grammatically correct but sounds odd because a coach usually praises a scorer!

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _"Valmentaja arvosteli/kritisoi maalin juuri antautuneen_(*)_ hyökkääjän kasvotusten_"
> 
> Unfortunately I don't understand what the intended meaning of the sentence is. The sentence is fine up to _antautuneen_, which is completely wrong here. It's a form of _antautua_ (to surrender) and thus doesn't make sense here. Ice hockey or soccer isn't war!



The intended meaning was "the player who had just allowed a goal" -- as I said, I don't know how to say "give up a goal" in Finnish. What about, 

_Valmentaja arvosteli/kritisoi __joukkuetta huonosta pelistaan.

_-- could _arvostella _be equivalent to _kritisoida _above?



> _Hyökkääjä,_ a forward or a striker, usually scores goals.


True; I probably should have said _maalivahti_ or _puolustaja_ in this case.


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> The intended meaning was "the player who had just allowed a goal" -- as I said, I don't know how to say "give up a goal" in Finnish. What about,
> 
> _Valmentaja arvosteli/kritisoi __joukkuetta huonosta pelistään.
> 
> _-- could _arvostella _be equivalent to _kritisoida _above?
> 
> True; I probably should have said _maalivahti_ or _puolustaja_ in this case.



I would say "päästää maali"; _maalin juuri päästänyttä_...

Yes, they're equivalent because "huono peli" already makes the evaluating negative.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril, I agree  with sakvaka. I'd just like to mention that in your original post _kasvotusten_ has probably been translated from the English _face to face, _right? _Kasvotusten_ is good Finnish and I'm not saying it's wrong in your sentence. However, I would probably use _henkilökohtaisesti_ instead in this particular sentence.

GOM


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> _Valmentaja arvosteli/kritisoi __joukkuetta huonosta pelistaan._



Valmentaja... pelistä*än* [= his play]" means the coach critisized himself.

It should be: "Valmentaja... joukkuetta*an* [= his team] huonosta pelistä". Or probably something like "Valmentaja antoi joukkueelleen sapiskaa huonosta pelistä."


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Valmentaja... pelistä*än* [= his play]" means the coach critisized himself.

It should be: "Valmentaja... joukkuetta*an* [= his team] huonosta pelistä"."

Indeed! I didn't notice that. Thanks, hui. By the way: _criti*c*ized_ or, in British English, _criti*c*ised.

_GOM


----------

